# Disparition partielle mail dans Mail et Yahoo



## belsikajoy (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, 

alors voici mon problème : mon mac book air de 2007 a rendu l'âme au mois de mai dernier. J'en ai racheté un tout beau tout neuf en juillet. J'ai configuré Mail (que je n'utilisais pas avant) pour recevoir mes mails de Yahoo et mes mails pro, j'ai fait ceci aux alentours du 29 juillet (me souviens plus exactement la date). 
Mail a donc récupéré l'ensemble de ma boîte yahoo telle qu'elle est : avec tous ces dossiers. Toutefois, souhaitant récupérer une pièce jointe aujourd'hui qui date, je réalise que je ne peux aller au-delà du 29 juillet. Tous les messages reçus avant cette date n'apparaissent plus. Idem lorsque je vais dans ma boite yahoo, plus de mails avant cette date. Or, dans mes dossiers de ma boite yahoo, je retrouve mes mails jusqu'à 2005, ils apparaissent aussi dans Mail. 
Ai-je fait une mauvaise manip' quand j'ai configuré Mail ? Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi j'ai tous mes mails dans mes "dossiers", et seulement ceux à partir du 29 juillet dans ma boite principale? 

Pour info, lorsque mon ancien mac book air est mort, on a réussi à récupérer mes données (je n'utilisais pas time machine) qui sont en image disque. Lorsque je vais chercher mes mails dans cette sauvegarde, j'ai bien les dossiers qui correspondent mais tous ces dossiers sont vides...). Pas moyen donc de les récupérer par là. Autre info, dans yahoo, j'utilise 0.5% des capacités de stockage. 

Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui a pu se passer, et j'espère que vous aurez une idée 

Belle journée, 
Belsika


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

c'est assez classique

ta description semble signifier  mais ce n'est pas specifiquement indiqué que c'est en IMAP
oui non?

par ailleurs lors de grosses manips il arrive que l'indexation de Mail se fasse mal
la refaire
soit via Mail /BAL/ reconstruire
à faire pour chaque BAL
( parfois ca suffit , parfois non)

ou la vraie :  la manip " enve*lop*e index"

( tonnes de sujets détaillant )


----------



## belsikajoy (11 Septembre 2014)

merci pour ta réponse. 
lorsque je vais dans préférences mail, dans comptes, il y a mes deux comptes qui apparaissent à gauche dont le "Yahoo! IMAP", donc j'imagine que c'est en IMAP. 
mais si les mails ne sont pas non plus dans ma boite yahoo, peut-on tout de même conclure que l'indexation s'est mal faite?
quand je vais dans Comportements BAL, je ne trouve pas "reconstruire", est-il ailleurs ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2014)

je l'ai dit mais pas assez detaillé ( encore ce soit aussi dans l'aide Mail, qui si tu y tapes reconstruire pointe et le menu et les rubriques)

MENU de Mail en haut
BAL/reconstruire

mais tu devras probablement  faire la manip envelope index qui est une vraie réindexation complete


----------

